# Acrylic Blank Group Buy * CLOSED * (edited 3-6-08)



## follow3

Allright everyone...the blanks are in the mail!!! All 63 packages!!!
My postal workers thought I was crazy when I went in and said "I have a bunch of flat rate packages...where would you like me to start stacking them?" It was kinda funny to see their reactions when I told them there were 63 packages. Next time I will definitely do the postage online and set up a pickup!

THANKS EVERYONE!!! This was really interesting and was a lot of fun getting to know you all a bit better. If anyone has a problem with their order, please email me @ steve-sue@cox.net.

Thanks,
Steve

Got them all packed and labeled!!! I hope to get enough time away from the job to get them to the post office on Wed. or Thurs. Sharpen your sand paper... I mean  uh your gouges and skews, it wont be long now!!![]

Here are some pictures to tide Y'all over till you get your packages!





All 13 boxes. Each box weighs 19 lbs. That's 247 lbs. of acrylic!




All 13 boxes open on top of my table saw outfeed. 




About one third of the blanks un packed and organized into groups. 




The other two thirds un packed and organized. Now it's time to start packing! 




Another angle of the bulk of them. 




A close up of some of the eye candy...pen porn!!! LOL 


They are here!!! Y'all come on over and pick em up. I will be here all day Saturday Just Kidding. Me and the misses will get to work on sorting and boxing this weekend. Not sure how long it will take, we ended up with 62 orders. The blanks came in 13 flat rate boxes weighing 19 lbs. each. That is 247 lbs of acrylic blanks!!!
Man, we have got some turnin to do. I will post pics throughout the process and keep Y'all updated as well.


Talked with Jimmy yesterday. He is hard at work getting our order ready to ship. He hopes to get it out on Sat. If so, I should receive it by next Thur. or Fri. (it is coming from Hawaii)
Jimmy is working on it ,but like most of us he has a daytime job also. (He is a Navy man!!) I will post when they arive.


FINAL COUNT ON THE ORDER: 2-18-08. There was 61 orders for a total of 2,310 blanks. HOLY COW!!! I am taking volunteers to come help sort and box. I emailed the order just a few minutes ago. I am sure Jimmy will call me tomorrow. When I talk to him I will make the payment and get an estimated arrival date. (they are coming from Hawaii) As of this evening, everyone has either paid me or made arrangements to do so, so I am very impressed with the level of participation from this group. Just goes to show what an incredible bunch we are!!!  Thanks to all who participated!!!
I will post delivery details when they are available.




2-17-06  WOW!!! What a success. I got about 60 orders for a total of around 2200 blanks. That is awesome. There are just a few stragglers who haven't paid yet, so....if you are one of them, send me some money please []. If you have placed an order and haven't recieved a Paypal invoice, email me so I can find out what is going on. I will post this evening and let everyone know what the official count is. Also, when I talk to Jimmy on Monday I will ask him about an anticipated ETA. Well...THANKS EVERYONE!!! This has been a real blast so far! I will keep Y'allposted.

2-15-08 We have about 25 hours to go Y'all. Get those orders on in and if you can't pay right away, email me and we will work it out. I don't want anyone to miss out because of waiting for payday. You all have really stepped up to this...so far I have orders for over 1600 blanks!!! And that is not counting the 200 I am going to order!
Y'all RULE !!!

2-11-08  Keep them coming people...Y'all are doing GREAT!!!
10 orders paid already, for a total of 319 blanks!!! ... so far.

2-10-08  We have enough to go ahead with orders. Order forms have been mailed to everyone who has posted. I left off 2 choices: Cinnamon & Peppermint, if you want these, just write them in and include with your order. I will take orders until 12:00 PM Saturday 2-16-08

Did some experimenting... I can fit 35 blanks in an envelope. More than 35 will require a box.


I will send an email out to everyone who has posted interest. It has a very simple order form and instructions. If you have any questions, email me at steve-sue@cox.net. 

I contacted Jimmy at Wood Pen Pro and asked him about a group buy price on acrylic blanks. I have ordered and turned over 100 of his blanks and couldn't be happier. He has 40 colors available right now. I have never turned a blank with a void, crack, blemish or any other type of defect from him. 

The blanks are already round (whick I love) they are 3/4" diameter X 5" long. Here are links to what he is offering us:

http://www.woodpenpro.com/item.jhtml?UCIDs=914973|1315037&PRID=1507673
On this page he is out of stock on the Lava Flow and Midnight.

http://www.woodpenpro.com/item.jhtml?UCIDs=914973|1315037&PRID=1589390

Both pages say 6" long, but The ones he is pricing for this buy are 5" long.

The price is $1.95 each plus shipping. Shipping will be $4.60 for a flat rate envelope or $8.90 for a flat rate box. I think we can fit about 35 blanks in an envelope. More than 35 will require a flat rate box.

Let me know how many you would be interested in buying (no obligation) and I will send you the order form.

If you have any questions or concerns please email me @ steve-sue@cox.net

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## wudwrkr

Steve,
I ran a group buy at Woodpen Pro last year for acrylics and it went very well.  The total was 754 blanks.  Jimmy had given me a cost of $1.89 per 5" blank plus shipping to me.  Jimmy has added a lot more colors since that group buy so you should be able to get 1000.   It's too bad that he is out of the Lava Flow since that was one of the top sellers.  The Blue Hawaii blanks came it at number one.

I may be up for some more blanks.  I have a spreadsheet template from that group buy if you want it.

Take care,


----------



## follow3

Thanks Dave,

I will let you know about the spreadsheet. If the order ends up happening. Right now I think I may have upset some people by starting another thread on a group buy. I hope not, that was definitely not my intention.

Well, we will see what the concensous is.

Thanks,
Steve



> _Originally posted by wudwrkr_
> 
> Steve,
> I ran a group buy at Woodpen Pro last year for acrylics and it went very well.  The total was 754 blanks.  Jimmy had given me a cost of $1.89 per 5" blank plus shipping to me.  Jimmy has added a lot more colors since that group buy so you should be able to get 1000.   It's too bad that he is out of the Lava Flow since that was one of the top sellers.  The Blue Hawaii blanks came it at number one.
> 
> I may be up for some more blanks.  I have a spreadsheet template from that group buy if you want it.
> 
> Take care,


----------



## maxwell_smart007

Don't worry, Steve - I can't imagine that people would get upset at ANOTHER chance to save money!  Your intentions are good, and it sounds like a heck of a deal! 

I'm currently negotiating to buy my FIRST HOUSE!  so I'll have to pass, but it's a really tough call!


----------



## sptfr43

maybe 100 for me


----------



## follow3

SWEET!!! That puts us up to 250. We are 1/4 of the way there already.

Thanks,
Steve



> _Originally posted by sptfr43_
> 
> maybe 100 for me


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

I'd take at least 50 (probably more) if Canadian shipping is no problem.


----------



## Jim15

I'd take 25.

Thanks,


----------



## joeatact

I would be in for 25 also.


----------



## rherrell

Put me down for one of each(42).


----------



## Daniel

I think I might better say something here. One I really don't get my toes stepped on when other people get involved in the group. One of the reasons I do group buys is to inspire others to do so also. Second, I looked at the blanks at your links and these acrylics are not the same as the ones from Rizheng. I'm thinking that two group buys at the same time for blanks might stretch the demand of this group a little thin though. I was planning to get my buy up and going today, time premitting. PM me if you have any comments on this. I know some people have been waiting for mine to start.


----------



## sbrant

I would be good for 50 or so [8D]


----------



## twoofakind

I could probably swing 20-25.
Andy


----------



## txbatons

I'll go for a small box full. (about 20)


----------



## massmans

Count me in for 25.   thanks


----------



## fernhills

I`ll take about 20.. Carl


----------



## igran7

I'm in for about 20 as well.


----------



## RONB

I could go for 25 or so.


----------



## Rojo22

I might be in for 50-100


----------



## pssherman

I'd go for at least 25.

Paul in AR


----------



## burr

I would go for at least 20.


----------



## wendell

I'd be in for at least 20

Wendell


----------



## Dan_F

I'll go at least 25.

Dan


----------



## DonWood

Hi - At $1.95 each, good price, you can count me in on 50 or so.


----------



## NMDoug

I would take a flat rate envelope full.

I am guessing this would be about 20.

Thanks
Doug


----------



## Daniel

I'm in for 20.


----------



## turff49

Count me in for 25-50 also.


----------



## Texatdurango

Put me down for 50


----------



## hazard

I would take 20-40

Chris


----------



## Husky

I'm in for 20 also


----------



## DaveM

In for a bunch here too.  Maybe 50 or more

Thanks for doing this


----------



## Daniel

If this buy is not a 1000 blanks yet, I will guarantee it and cover anything it comes up short. Steve great job with this buy. you picked a real winner.


----------



## B727phixer

Steve,
I would be interested in 10.


----------



## hunter-27

When is the deadline?


----------



## follow3

Thanks Daniel!!! I think we are only up to about 350...can you order about 600 and I will get the other 50? [}]

Just kidding. I will let you know how it all works out when I actually get the orders from members.

Thanks again. Keep an eye out for my order on your buy.

Steve



> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> If this buy is not a 1000 blanks yet, I will guarantee it and cover anything it comes up short. Steve great job with this buy. you picked a real winner.


----------



## GoodTurns

Haven't bought anything today...withdrawal starting...

10 Go Navy
3 Violet Flake
2 Sea Blue Flake
5 purple/purple
2 Silver Rush

If he gets MIDNIGHT back in stock, add 5 of them.

Thanks
Jon


----------



## DocStram

I'll take 15 or 20.


----------



## Brewmeister35

I'll take about 20.


----------



## follow3

Hey Jon,

Check out Milkyway. It is pretty close to Midknight.

Thanks for the order, I will be sending you an email.

Steve



> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> Haven't bought anything today...withdrawal starting...
> 
> 10 Go Navy
> 3 Violet Flake
> 2 Sea Blue Flake
> 5 purple/purple
> 2 Silver Rush
> 
> If he gets MIDNIGHT back in stock, add 5 of them.
> 
> Thanks
> Jon


----------



## massmans

Emailed my ordered.


----------



## JohnU

Great Offer!  I would be interested in about 30.    John


----------



## Proud_Poppa_of_2

Steve, the wife has given me permission to acquire 20.  (Once you start taking orders, I ought to be able to improve on that number.  I have my ways. )


----------



## Monty

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> If this buy is not a 1000 blanks yet, I will guarantee it and cover anything it comes up short. Steve great job with this buy. you picked a real winner.


Now everyone can cancel their order and Daniel can send them to us free[}][}][}]

On the serious side, I'd be in for about 20-40, depending on when you plan on placing the order.


----------



## hunter-27

How long do I have to save my pennies?  Depending on how soon you will be ordering, I'll get in for some.


----------



## Daniel

> Now everyone can cancel their order and Daniel can send them to us free[}][}][}]
> 
> On the serious side, I'd be in for about 20-40, depending on when you plan on placing the order.



The blanks can be free, but I have to charge $45.00 for the box.


----------



## pentex

I would like one each of the following: neon, alien, watermellon, cappuccino, jet black, blue hawaii, pineapple, silver rush, and blurple. thanks.


----------



## follow3

Send me an email and I will send you the order form.

Thanks



> _Originally posted by sbrant_
> 
> I would be good for 50 or so [8D]


----------



## PostalBob

Very interested Like to make order of 30

Thanks


----------



## bruce119

Hey Steve send me an order form I will be in for some. Depends on when you need payment how many I get. I get paid on the 20th.
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## Jarheaded

Steve , can you send me an order form also?
 Thanks, Johnnie


----------



## smitty

Would you please send me a order form.

Thanks Smitty


----------



## GoodTurns

I planned to order about 25 various blanks, but my wife caught me.  "what ya' doin'[?]", "nothing", "let me see[}]"..."sh**, busted[B)]"..."ooooh that's pretty, and that one, and that one[:X]"  order's up to 45 blanks...not quite the way I expected THAT conversation to go...


----------



## follow3

SWEET!!!

Tell the wife thanks!!!

Steve



> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> I planned to order about 25 various blanks, but my wife caught me.  "what ya' doin'[?]", "nothing", "let me see[}]"..."sh**, busted[B)]"..."ooooh that's pretty, and that one, and that one[:X]"  order's up to 45 blanks...not quite the way I expected THAT conversation to go...


----------



## GregMuller

Can you send me an order form.


----------



## TBone

Would like to get an order blank also.  Thanks


----------



## jtate

I want two of each of the following:

Stained Glass Flake
Go Navy Flake
Gecko
Alien
Earth
Burgundy
Glossy White
Blue Hawaii
Shimmering Sky


If any are unavailable just delete them from the list.
Can you send me a message with the total and your PayPal address please?

Thanks 

Julia


----------



## spitfire

can you send me the order form as well, thanks


----------



## JeffinWIS

Steve, would you please send me a order form.  Thanks.  Jeff


----------



## Texatdurango

Heading out on a trip and may be offline a while, are we square with my order and payment?

George


----------



## arioux

Hi,
I will appreciate an order form as well, if you ship to Canada

Thanks

Alfred


----------



## SuperDave

Steve,

I'll take an order form as well.

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Brewmeister35

Order sent and paid for 

Thanks Steve


----------



## follow3

Thank You Brewmeister [8D]



> _Originally posted by Brewmeister35_
> 
> Order sent and paid for
> 
> Thanks Steve


----------



## eastern47

Please send me an order form.  Thanks, John


----------



## PrivatePens

Please send an order form.


----------



## denaucoin

I should be good for 20 blanks.


----------



## sbrant

Please send order form - I am good for atleast 50 or more.


----------



## sbrant

Sorry   Update profile so you can send me an email.


----------



## sbrant

Order email - 
Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## twoofakind

Do we need an order form or do you just want us to post our order here?
Andy


----------



## Matt

I'm in for 30.  I'll be emailing you my order form.


----------



## DaveM

Can you please send me an order form?  Otherwise, do I just post my order here?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## bobskio2003

I know this sounds repetitious but could you send me an order form as well.  Thanks, Bob I.


----------



## pentex

Steve, just wanted to know if you got my paypal. Thanks.


----------



## bradbn4

well, the two nicer colors are out of stock - however; I think I can order something right now - send an order form as well.

Thanks

Bradbn4 - having fun here in Colorado


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

order sent Steve


----------



## turff49

Paypal sent. Thanks!!!


----------



## twoofakind

Paypal sent.
Andy


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg

Paypal sent. Thanks again Steve.


----------



## shawn394

Is it too late to get an order form?  If not can I get one?  Thanks


----------



## Dan_F

Steve, 

My mail program wouldn't deliver my order to the address you instructed, so I sent it to the address listed at the top of the thread page (Steve-Sue). 

Dan


----------



## smitty

Did you get my order, I sent it on the 12th.

Thanks Smitty


----------



## bradbn4

PayPal payment in - it should be interesting to see just what 1,000+ pen blanks looks like.

To me, the 70 I ordered is sure going to stack high - jenga game with 1,000 pieces anyone? 

bradbn4 - Having fun in Colorado


----------



## shawn394

Steve Paypal sent.  Thanks

bradbn4  That would be neet to see all those blanks stacked like that, but as they are already round I don't think we could get very high with them.


----------



## ElMostro

Pm with request sent.  Standing by for paypal info.

Eugene


----------



## wlk

Steve,

I sent an email with an order for 23 blanks. I'm waiting to hear back for a confirmation or correction of total, then I will paypal the total.  
Looking forward to drilling and turning these babies!
Thanks for running this buy. My only regret is that I can't order more. (Do you anticipate another order in a few months?)

Wade


----------



## bradbn4

> _Originally posted by shawn394_
> 
> Steve Paypal sent.  Thanks
> 
> bradbn4  That would be neet to see all those blanks stacked like that, but as they are already round I don't think we could get very high with them.



Can you say super glue?
I figure it is going to hit 2,000 items - should be an interesting box(s) they will be getting. 

Bradbn4 - Having fun in Colorado -


----------



## SuperDave

PM Sent


----------



## follow3

Email sent Dan.



> _Originally posted by Dan_F_
> 
> Steve,
> 
> My mail program wouldn't deliver my order to the address you instructed, so I sent it to the address listed at the top of the thread page (Steve-Sue).
> 
> Dan


----------



## follow3

Email sent Smitty.



> _Originally posted by smitty_
> 
> Did you get my order, I sent it on the 12th.
> 
> Thanks Smitty


----------



## follow3

It's more like 2,100 or more pieces Brad [:0]



> _Originally posted by bradbn4_
> 
> PayPal payment in - it should be interesting to see just what 1,000+ pen blanks looks like.
> 
> To me, the 70 I ordered is sure going to stack high - jenga game with 1,000 pieces anyone?
> 
> bradbn4 - Having fun in Colorado


----------



## follow3

Wade ...and everyone else,

I hope we can do this every quarter or at least twice a year.

When I think it is time again, I will post a feeler. If Y'all think it's time again, post a feeler or email me.

Steve



> _Originally posted by wlk_
> 
> Steve,
> 
> I sent an email with an order for 23 blanks. I'm waiting to hear back for a confirmation or correction of total, then I will paypal the total.
> Looking forward to drilling and turning these babies!
> Thanks for running this buy. My only regret is that I can't order more. (Do you anticipate another order in a few months?)
> 
> Wade


----------



## follow3

I will post pics when the shipment arrives. Can you imagine what 2100 colorful blanks will look like?  Turners porn  LOL.



> _Originally posted by bradbn4_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by shawn394_
> 
> Steve Paypal sent.  Thanks
> 
> bradbn4  That would be neet to see all those blanks stacked like that, but as they are already round I don't think we could get very high with them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say super glue?
> I figure it is going to hit 2,000 items - should be an interesting box(s) they will be getting.
> 
> Bradbn4 - Having fun in Colorado -
Click to expand...


----------



## wlk

Steve,
Payment just sent from PayPal
Thanks for the willingness to do this again 3 to 6 months or so.

Wade
John 3:16


----------



## hunter-27

Since ya doubled the quoted amount, do you suppose you can hit Jimmy up for a better deal and gain us some more stuff?


----------



## follow3

That's a good question.

I am going to send him an email and see what he says.

I am not sure, he is already giving us a GREAT deal.

Steve



> _Originally posted by hunter-27_
> 
> Since ya doubled the quoted amount, do you suppose you can hit Jimmy up for a better deal and gain us some more stuff?


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Steve, just sent you an E-mail. Thanks Roy


----------



## hunter-27

> _Originally posted by follow3_
> 
> That's a good question.
> 
> I am going to send him an email and see what he says.
> 
> I am not sure, he is already giving us a GREAT deal.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by hunter-27_
> 
> Since ya doubled the quoted amount, do you suppose you can hit Jimmy up for a better deal and gain us some more stuff?
Click to expand...

Never hurts to ask, I'm sure the answer is no if the question never gets asked.  The worse that could be said is no.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Steve I still haven't recived a paypal total,hope you recived my order.


----------



## follow3

I emailed him and he said that this is the best he can do for this one, but next time if the numbers are high enough, he may be able to place the order direct with the manufacturer and have it sent to me. That would save some.

But for now, this is our deal. Not too shabby I think...you all must think so too, you all ordered exactly 2,100 blanks and I am going to order another 200 bringing the total to 2300.


Steve



> _Originally posted by hunter-27_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by follow3_
> 
> That's a good question.
> 
> I am going to send him an email and see what he says.
> 
> I am not sure, he is already giving us a GREAT deal.
> 
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by hunter-27_
> 
> Since ya doubled the quoted amount, do you suppose you can hit Jimmy up for a better deal and gain us some more stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Never hurts to ask, I'm sure the answer is no if the question never gets asked.  The worse that could be said is no.
Click to expand...


----------



## Daniel

Steve, I just want to say thanks for all your hard work. Don't stop to read this until the blanks are all packed up though. at least mine anyway


----------



## hunter-27

Pics not doing it for me just getting me hot and bothered.  Can't hardly wait to get to making a mess with those.


----------



## Daniel

Ah now you went and done it! got my impatience all irritated. great pictures though, what a job it will be to get them all picked and packed.


----------



## wlk

Steve,

This is incredible! Many thanks to you and the "Misses" for your gracious work. We are all indebted to you!

Wade


----------



## Brewmeister35

Let me be the first to say my box has arrived   Thanks a ton!


----------



## hunter-27

Let me be the first to admit I am jealous  and patiently(or maybe not)awaiting mine


----------



## rcarman

Got mine today.  Beautiful.  Thanks a million for running the buy so well.


----------



## relyeace

I also received my blanks today.  They look excellent.  Thanks for your time and effort in running this buy.  Now it is time to head to the shop.

Ed


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Steve,Recived mine today even thou the P.O. tried its best to lose as many as possible, the box was open at one end and keeping it closed was 3 rubberbands that my postman put on it.He said that there were blanks all over his basket this morning and he thought he got them all put back.Belive it or not all 80 were there.Thanks Roy


----------



## DozerMite

Received my blanks today.[] Thanks for running the buy Steve. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## eastern47

Steve, received my pen blanks today. Thanks for running this group buy. John


----------



## Dan_F

Add my thanks to all the rest, my package arrived this morning and they look great!

Dan


----------



## Daniel

Just got mine, how much fun can you have, and still look adult? thanks they look great.


----------



## wlk

Ooo la la. Received mine today. These are veritable jewels. The Mrs. gave 2 thumbs up. 
Thanks Steve, for running this buy. Top drawer in every way!

Wade


----------



## hazard

I received mine also.  Thanks again

Chris


----------



## hunter-27

Now I'm getting ticked off.    Why the heck did I have to live in the middle of nowhere, Nebraska anyway.  The mail gets here only one way.  VERY SLOWLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bruce119

Don't feel bad your not alone. my mail always a day late. Then agian I came in late and begged for left overs. Looking forword to getting them. Now that my show was canceled this weekend ahrrr  mybe I can get some done for the next one.


----------



## twoofakind

Mine came in today, and from the looks of the envelope the dog that chased the mailman got a hold of mine. Everything looks great though, thanks for doing this for us.
Andy


----------



## fernhills

Got mine today to,I got them all organized, thanks much.  carl


----------



## fernhills

Got mine today to,I got them all organized, thanks much.  carl


----------



## hunter-27

> _Originally posted by fernhills_
> 
> Got mine today to,I got them all organized, thanks much.  carl


ORGANIZED???[?][?][?]  What the heck is that? [?][?][?][:0]


----------



## jcollazo

I checked the mailbox this morning.... mail but no blanks. I took a nap and for some reason decided to check the box again. THEY WERE THERE!!!

Great looking blanks. We definitely need to do this again.


----------



## NMDoug

Received mine today as well.  
They look great.

Thanks again for running this buy.

Doug


----------



## igran7

I'm still waiting   It gives me something to forward to on Monday


----------



## BruceK

I hear you Joe, I guess us west coasters just have to be patient.  The post office here in Ocean Park is so small, they will put mail in the boxes on Saturday but won't open the main office so you can get packages


----------



## RONB

Mine arrived yesterday (Saturday).  They're great.

Thanks for all your hard work, Steve!

Ron B.


----------



## bradbn4

Nice - big old box arrived yesterday full of wonderful plastic chunks.
As soon as I wake up today I hope to drill out one or two of them and
see how well they turn.  I figure the simple solid color will work 
fine with a few of the ultra cigar pen kits I have.

Maybe a nice black /white combo for the retro pen kit.

Thanks for your hard work, those wonderful pictures of the massive
delivery of pen blanks.

Bradbn4 - Having fun in Colorado


----------



## smitty

Received my blanks.  That was fast.  Can't wait to go turn a few.

Thanks for doing this Steve, I think it would be a lot of work.


Smitty


----------



## spitfire

Got mine yesteday and waiting for the epxoy to dry so I can turn a few. So when can we expect the next group buy??????


----------



## Matt

> _Originally posted by hunter-27_
> 
> Now I'm getting ticked off.    Why the heck did I have to live in the middle of nowhere, Nebraska anyway.  The mail gets here only one way.  VERY SLOWLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Are there jackets for being in the Nebraska w/no blanks club?  I can't wait for mine.  It's finally going to be warm enough to be out in the shop and not have to light a fire.


----------



## GoodTurns

I could have driven down and picked mine up ALOT quicker!  I was talking with Nolan this morning about my PO taking that as their service goal...."If you're not PO'd, we're not happy!"  I'm waiting on about a truckload of goodies that I need to sneak past the Mrs....one at a time is no problem, but when the door is blocked...[B)]


----------



## turff49

Got my large oversized box of blanks today. Mailman tried to deliver saturday but I wasn't at the office


----------



## GoodTurns

Steve-
Package received!  Looks great, ManyThanks!


----------



## wendell

Steve,

My blanks arrived today.  Thanks for all your hard work.

Wendell


----------



## txbatons

Steve...got mine today. The box arrived in perfect shape. Thanks for handling the buy!


----------



## shawn394

Steve
Got my box today.  Wife is already going through and picking out colors.  Thanks


----------



## DaveM

I got mine today also.  I am drilling a few of them right now.

Thanks for running this.  It went very smoothly.

Dave


----------



## massmans

received my blanks today.   they look great.  

Thanks again for the group buy.


----------



## sptfr43

mine came in today too! now to call off work, send wife out , lock the door...thanks again.


----------



## George7

My blanks came Monday also. I'm hoping for it to get warm enough this week to get out to the shop. Only problem is, which blank do I start with!

Thanks for doing this.


----------



## Hayseedboy

Hey Steve,

Got mine today and turned one blank just for fun... Thanks again for all of your and your wife's hard work on this.  Must have taken a while....

They look great!
lr


----------



## Jim15

Steve, received my blanks today, thanks for all the work. They look great.


----------



## Monty

Sorry I forgot to post earlier(got busy with my show this past weekend), received my blanks on Friday.The look great.
Next time you might want to put the blanks in a video box then in the FR envelope. My envelope had a hole in it but all the blanks were present and accounted for.


----------



## igran7

Got mine on Saturday Steve.  Absolutely beautiful blanks, thank you and your wife for doing this!  I've already posted one picture using the Milky Way blank, it turned like a dream.  Can't wait to start on the rest!


----------



## JohnU

Got my blanks on Monday and they look great.  Thanks again for all your work!


----------



## bruce119

I got mine although the mailman tried his best to destroy them. Them came in a plastic bag torn & battered. But all made it safe & sound.

Great pick of colors the wife already claimed a few.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## burr

Got mine on monday, they look great. Thank you for the time and effort you put into this.


----------



## turff49

Just now getting around to letting you know I got mine also. The wife has picked out 8 so far she wants me to do[:0]


----------



## johncrane

Steve!
l have received my blanks and they look really good, thank you very much for doing the group buy.


----------

